#  Schulmedizin >   Mein Knie und Ich. >

## Anonymisiert

Guten Abend. 
Vor ca. 7 Wochen hatte ich eine Versetzung des Knochenvorsprungs unter der Kniescheibe. 
Seit einer Woche darf ich wieder vollkommen belasten. 
Jetzt zu meiner Frage, seit drei Tagen beobachte ich das mein Schienbein teilweise ziemlich stark anschwillt und immer noch hier und da, besonders in dem Bereich wo die Schrauben sitzen, blaue Flecke entstehen... Ist das normal?! 
LG

----------

